# need a lyft car inspection



## TifftheKing (Sep 14, 2016)

I recently purchased a new car. And I need a 21 point inspection to resume working for lyft. Does anyone know of any places that will do the inspection for a reasonable price in the Atlanta area?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TifftheKing said:


> I recently purchased a new car. And I need a 21 point inspection to resume working for lyft. Does anyone know of any places that will do the inspection for a reasonable price in the Atlanta area?


I get one FREE signed by a certified mechanic every time I have the dealer change my oil. Every 3 months or less, I get a better than required inspection.
They check lights,signals,brake wear,fluid levels,suspension,strutts,steering,air conditioning,heating,doors,Windows,tires,battery,and clean air filter and cabin air filter. Plus a free car wash.


----------



## Michelle webb (Sep 24, 2016)

Same here. I waiting for background for uber and lfyt and t I figure the last step is inspection. What kind and how much. In new orleans la.


----------



## TifftheKing (Sep 14, 2016)

Michelle webb said:


> Same here. I waiting for background for uber and lfyt and t I figure the last step is inspection. What kind and how much. In new orleans la.


Your mentor will take care of it


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Contact Lyft support to see if the ATL Lyft office does on-site inspections.


----------

